# buying car in this period



## dubaiman2014 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hello 
I am new in dubai and i understand that during the ramadan period, brands propose some sales on cars. 
It is interesting plan or i shoukd see dubbizle i will probably have better options?
What are the other pkans to buy a car in dubai ? 

Thank you my friends


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Yes - most car dealers have special offers on new cars during Ramadan (most have already started the offers - we just got a 20% discount from list price on a new car!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

also check: dubaisavers.com/category/Wheels/Cars-&-SUVs


----------



## dubaiman2014 (Mar 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Yes - most car dealers have special offers on new cars during Ramadan (most have already started the offers - we just got a 20% discount from list price on a new car!)
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi steve thank you for you answer i just sent you a mp

Thanks a lot


----------



## joemate (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm looking too.

Wouldn't mind 20% off! Which manufacturer is offering that deal if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

joemate said:


> I'm looking too.
> 
> Wouldn't mind 20% off! Which manufacturer is offering that deal if you don't mind me asking?


Hi,
Mercedes - on certain models.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## joemate (Apr 25, 2012)

Cheers for the heads up Steve!


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Mercedes - on certain models.
> Cheers
> Steve


Mercedes is giving such discount all the time... as BMW customer, they have been targeting me by sending me text messages with "huge" discounts for many months now.


----------



## Kurdish (Aug 9, 2013)

The discounts on new cars will also affect the prices of the used car market.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Kurdish said:


> The discounts on new cars will also affect the prices of the used car market.


And?


----------



## Kurdish (Aug 9, 2013)

This was implied, but....

And the OP should take into consideration that while dealerships are offering these discounts, he should also be able to pick up a used car from Dubizzle (or a used dealership) for XX% cheaper than he normally would. (So he is not necessarily missing out on a discount if he decides to go for a used car in the Ramadan season)


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Kurdish said:


> This was implied, but....
> 
> And the OP should take into consideration that while dealerships are offering these discounts, he should also be able to pick up a used car from Dubizzle (or a used dealership) for XX% cheaper than he normally would. (So he is not necessarily missing out on a discount if he decides to go for a used car in the Ramadan season)


Hi,
That is not necessarily so.
Manufacturers support dealerships at certain times of the year - especially around June time (which happens to coincide with Ramadan, this year). This is because car manufacturers use the summer holiday to introduce next year's model changes.
They therefore want to sell existing stock and offer discounts on this.
A secondhand car has been purchased by a dealer at a fixed price and they want to resell that at a profit. Interest rates fr car finance are lower for new cars than for secondhand.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

only if Dubizzle worked as efficiently!


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

Haha, good old Dubizzle.

I'm in the process of looking for a car, spotted one on Dubizzle that was in budget, it looked right, good write-up, couple of bits missing from the description, but ... when I found the VIN number, turns out it was an American import that's been written off in 2 accidents in the US and repaired here.

Things aren't always as they seem on Dubizzle.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Dibblington said:


> Haha, good old Dubizzle.
> 
> I'm in the process of looking for a car, spotted one on Dubizzle that was in budget, it looked right, good write-up, couple of bits missing from the description, but ... when I found the VIN number, turns out it was an American import that's been written off in 2 accidents in the US and repaired here.
> 
> Things aren't always as they seem on Dubizzle.


If you're very lucky, it might even be two VINs :eyebrows:


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Dibblington said:


> Haha, good old Dubizzle.
> 
> I'm in the process of looking for a car, spotted one on Dubizzle that was in budget, it looked right, good write-up, couple of bits missing from the description, but ... when I found the VIN number, turns out it was an American import that's been written off in 2 accidents in the US and repaired here.
> 
> Things aren't always as they seem on Dubizzle.


Yeh, you have to be very careful when buying a second hand car. I always recommend people to do a pre purchase inspection. For about 500 AED they check a lot of different things about the car and it gives you a lot of peace of mind. Often is people resist going for such a test they know something is wrong...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Regardless of what price and what dealership, you'll still have to endure the indifferent sales staff and wait twice as long as originally told before collecting your car.


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

Froglet said:


> Yeh, you have to be very careful when buying a second hand car. I always recommend people to do a pre purchase inspection. For about 500 AED they check a lot of different things about the car and it gives you a lot of peace of mind. Often is people resist going for such a test they know something is wrong...


Yeah, that's what set the alarm bells ringing when the guy said he had it inspected when he bought it and found it was fine. But wasn't keen on getting another done to sell it on. 

Who usually pays for the inspection, is it customary for the buyer or the seller to pay?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Dibblington said:


> Yeah, that's what set the alarm bells ringing when the guy said he had it inspected when he bought it and found it was fine. But wasn't keen on getting another done to sell it on.
> 
> Who usually pays for the inspection, is it customary for the buyer or the seller to pay?


The buyer would normally pay for this


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
This is definitely a "buyer beware" market - when it comes to secondhand cars.
Just take a trip down some of the backstreets of Um Ramool and Ras Al khor to see the lines of cars that are being put back together like a Lego set of mismatched parts!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm slowly getting the hang of this, unless you know someone who is selling something with a known history, I think it may be a trip to a dealer for an approved 2nd hand motor.

Unless anyone here is selling anything on...?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Dibblington said:


> I'm slowly getting the hang of this, unless you know someone who is selling something with a known history, I think it may be a trip to a dealer for an approved 2nd hand motor.
> 
> Unless anyone here is selling anything on...?


Hi,
We just sold our car to a British car buyer (who then sold it to a dealer) - we found our old car on Dubizzle (for 25,000 AED more than we sold it for!!)
Out of interest, what type of car are you looking for?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

Been looking around for a BMW 3 or 5 series, Jaguar XF, Golf GTI, budget up to 60k.

Wouldn't mind a tasty engine coming from the UK after years of getting screwed on the price of fuel and now not having to worry about the economy.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Gargash Motors have some fantastic prices on used car, Hyundai, Mercedes, VW, Alfa, Nissan and many more. Try them


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Dibblington said:


> Been looking around for a BMW 3 or 5 series, Jaguar XF, Golf GTI, budget up to 60k.
> 
> Wouldn't mind a tasty engine coming from the UK after years of getting screwed on the price of fuel and now not having to worry about the economy.


Hi,
Yes - know what you mean (our new car has 557hp!!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Yes - know what you mean (our new car has 557hp!!)
> Cheers
> Steve


Did you go for a S63? Or E63 or so?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Froglet said:


> Did you go for a S63?


Hi,
No - we were replacing a Tiguan - so needed something a bit higher up!
Went for the ML63 with the optional AMG Performance upgrade - hence the 557hp.
Cheers
Steve


----------

